# Bananas... Again?!!



## SilentNinja (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Bananas.. Again?!!*

bahahaha!


----------



## Mari (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Bananas.. Again?!!*

:lol: I love bananas (and chocolate) and chocolate covered bananas and I do get them from friends although never gift wrapped :frown:


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Bananas.. Again?!!*

i think you can get deep fried bananas here like covered in batter.


----------



## Banned (Dec 12, 2012)

Mari -dip your bananas in Nutella.  Mmmmmm......


----------

